# Salt Prices???



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Well, Just got salt prices, and they are almost 2X what they were last year. 

Geoff


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

bulk or bagged


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

*Early bird gets the worm...*

Geoff, how much per ton? If it is that much, I may be able to have it shipped to you a little cheaper? If I made a little money for my efforts and you saved a little, it seems it would be a win-win situation?

Either way, sorry to hear about it.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I would think with the mild winter there would be a surplus of salt. PENNDOT has so much salt that they have been stockpiling it under highways and bridges. About a month ago I went past the piers and notice huge mounds of salt. I'll call for prices tomorrow.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Withagrainofsalt has this message up now:

"WORTH THE WAIT – Pricing is still being negotiated, final prices will be available on 8/13/02. Please return at that time to request a quote. Thank you."

I know MANY contractors who used them last year, and they had the best prices by far. For example, picked up at the port I had a locked in price of $38 a ton for the season. Unfortunately, I needed it delivered. That price ranged from about $42 - $50 a ton depending on the location. Even still, trucking at $5 a ton for some of the sites seems pretty cheap (which friends that haul told me too).

At this point I plan on using them again this year. Just need to see pricing.

~Chuck


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Our salt prices to contractors will remain the same.We are charging contractors the same price we charged 3 years ago and do not plan on raising our prices on straight bulk rock salt or bulk Magic salt.Our competitors come and goe each year but we have been selling salt for a number of years and we are here again this year.Taking care of our customers is our number one concern.
Taconic Maintenance Inc
845-485-4200


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

We can supply salt throughout New York,New Jersey,Connecticut,Massachusetts and Pennsylvania.If your looking for salt we have it
Taconic Maintenance.
845-485-4200


----------



## Jay Kosack (Jan 2, 2002)

Geoff D:

We have the capability of supplying you salt Domesticaly or Internationaly. We have either ASTM D632 grade salt or Contractor grade salt. Please contact me for pricing at 845-831-4900 or e-mail me.

Jay Kosack


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Jay,

Would you be so kind as to expand a little on what constitutes the difference in the grades of salt you mentioned?


----------



## Jay Kosack (Jan 2, 2002)

ASTM D632 is a specification that originally was written in the 1940's. It has been updated over the years, most of the times to change testing methods. ASTM D632 is used in most gov't bid specifications. This spec requires that road salt used for deicing must meet minimum NACL levels of 95% with up to a minimum under variance of 1/2 percent. It also limits moisture content as well as other insolubles such as calcium sulfate that are naturally present in salt. The 95% NACL level was derived from "what was available at the time the spec was written". At the time I researched this spec ASTM was unable to produce testing data otherwise.

FYI, The NACL level in Canada is 93% and in Europe is 91%. I have never observed or heard of any performance issues pertaining these lower levels.

It is in the best interest of large salt companies to keep the NACL at the 95% level, because that is mostly what they have domestically. It helps keep prices at higher levels.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i have checked and my prices will remain the same as the last 4 years


----------

